# "There Always Will Be God," by Albert Leonard Murray



## Double Barrel BB (Feb 13, 2006)

Thought I would share this with everyone......

DB BB


"There Always Will Be God," by Albert Leonard Murray 

"They cannot shell His temple, 
Nor dynamite His throne; 
They cannot bomb His city, 
Nor rob Him of His own. 

"They cannot take Him captive, 
Nor strike Him deaf and blind, 
Nor starve Him to surrender, 
Nor make Him change His mind. 

"They cannot cause Him panic, 
Nor cut off His supplies; 
They cannot take His kingdom, 
Nor hurt Him with their lies. 

"Though all the world be shattered, 
His truth remains the same, 
His righteous laws still potent, 
And 'Father' still His name. 

"Though we face war and struggle 
And feel their goad and rod, 
We know above confusion 
There always will be God."


----------



## Timbo (Feb 14, 2006)

AMEN!!!!


----------

